# Chips, Chuncks or Pellets?



## jmastera (Mar 9, 2007)

I currently use chips which I bought for my Smoke Hollow, but now that I am almost finished with the WOPR I was wondering if I should use something different.  Waht are the benefits \ downfalls to each?  I have had good burns with the chips so far but would chunks or pellets work better in a large volume smoker?


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 10, 2007)

yo,
in my electric smoker--
sawdust--chips --and pellets   work good...
i set chips in tinfoil loaf pan--directly on element--no cover
i get them 4 for a buck-at the dollar store

i used to use metel pie pans--
if my honey spots 1 that i used--
she will throw it away

the chunks only burn/smolder part of the way thru---
even when i dont soak them---
















:ic  on_mrgreen:


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

yea I'd probably stick with the chips/sawdust for the electrics and even gas burners.......now if you are wood burning or charcoal....then chunks would be okay.......I stick to chips myself.......


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 10, 2007)

I like to use chunks& chips for the GOSM gas burner....chips go up pretty quickly,so I like to use a mix of both.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

J -

I am not experianced with electric smokers except a cardboard light bulb smoker I used to use and it would seem similar in some respects. I'd stick with dust and chips and maybe very small chunks not much bigger than chips.


----------

